# Intel core i3 a good upgrade from Amd athlon 64 3800+?



## IAMSAM (Aug 16, 2013)

Soo....Currently i have an amd athlon 64 3800+ single core at 2.4 ghz and i want to upgrade.So is this a good upgrade:
Intel core i3-2100 3.1 ghz
2gb ddr3 ram
gtx 260 graphics card...

I just want to play games on my pc like cod 4 or cod black ops


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2013)

It is a SUPER upgrade from a 3800+ single core


----------



## IAMSAM (Aug 16, 2013)

But can it play the games i stated...Call of duty 4 or Call of duty black ops


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 16, 2013)

CPU: 	 Pentium 4 2.4 GHz/ Athlon 64 2800+ (Intel & Athlon 1.8 GHz Dual Core or better supported) 
 CPU Speed: 	 Pentium 4 2.4 GHz/ Athlon 64 2800+ (Intel & Athlon 1.8 GHz Dual Core or better supported) 
 RAM: 	 512 MB (768 MB for Windows Vista) 
 OS: 	 Windows XP/Vista 
 Video Card: 	 128MB 3d Hardware Accelerated card required-100% DirectX 9.0c compatible and latest drivers (NVIDIA GeForce 6600+ / ATI Radeon 9800 Pro+) 
 DirectX version: 	 9.0c 
 Sound Card: 	 Yes 
 Free Disk Space: 	 8 GB of uncompressed free hard disk space (plus 600 MB for Windows swap file) 
 DVD-ROM: 	 6X DVD-ROM 
 CPU: 	 2.4 GHz dual core or better 
 CPU Speed: 	 2.4 GHz dual core or better 
 RAM: 	 1 GB (2 GB for Windows Vista 
 OS: 	 Windows XP/Vista 
 Video Card: 	 3.0 Shader Support recommended. Nvidia Geforce 7800 or better or ATI Radeon X1800 or better 
 DirectX version: 	 9.0c 
 Sound Card: 	 Yes 
 Free Disk Space: 	 8 GB of uncompressed free hard disk space (plus 600 MB for Windows swap file) 
 DVD-ROM: 	 6X DVD-ROM


http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/CYRI/Requirements/call-of-duty-4-modern-warfare/10658


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2013)

IAMSAM said:


> But can it play the games i stated...Call of duty 4 or Call of duty black ops



yes. its a massive upgrade.


----------



## R00kie (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes it is a very capable processor for its price, but I haven't seen a motherboard in your upgrade plans though, do you already have it or do you still need to buy it? we can help you with that.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Aug 16, 2013)

Please get more than 2GB DDR3 to make your upgrade more worthwhile. Even 4GB is barely enough for me. On my work computer, if I play TF2 and have Chrome open in the background with just 3-5 tabs, and I Alt-tab out of the game, it takes "ages" for Chrome and other stuff to maximize and run normally again.


----------



## IAMSAM (Aug 16, 2013)

the motherboard is an intel dh61be motherboard


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 16, 2013)

IAMSAM said:


> Soo....Currently i have an amd athlon 64 3800+ single core at 2.4 ghz and i want to upgrade.So is this a good upgrade:
> Intel core i3-2100 3.1 ghz
> 2gb ddr3 ram
> gtx 260 graphics card...
> ...



Wow that's like going from a fiat uno to a supercharged v8 lol it will be a HUGE improvement

p.s 2004 the 3800+ was released, nearly 10 years ago


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2013)

IAMSAM said:


> But can it play the games i stated...Call of duty 4 or Call of duty black ops



LOL its more than enough for those, you will be blown away by the speed increase.


----------



## Frick (Aug 16, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Please get more than 2GB DDR3 to make your upgrade more worthwhile. Even 4GB is barely enough for me. On my work computer, if I play TF2 and have Chrome open in the background with just 3-5 tabs, and I Alt-tab out of the game, it takes "ages" for Chrome and other stuff to maximize and run normally again.



Aye 4GB minimum these days.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Wow that's like going from a fiat uno to a supercharged v8 lol it will be a HUGE improvement
> 
> p.s 2004 the 3800+ was released, nearly 10 years ago



It's nothing like that at all. It's more like going from a single core, nearly decade old CPU to a modern dual core CPU.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 16, 2013)

IAMSAM said:


> the motherboard is an intel dh61be motherboard



intel board is not popular. well known but i prefer the other since usually it has average features


----------



## IAMSAM (Aug 16, 2013)

thanks you guys...I am buying the intel i3 2100,motherboard and ram for $60
but i am getting the gtx 260 seperate


----------



## torgoth (Aug 16, 2013)

I wanted to ask why not an ivy bridge, but if you get that combo for $60 well then thats one heck of a deal


----------



## IAMSAM (Aug 16, 2013)

Thats why im getting it


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 17, 2013)

IAMSAM said:


> thanks you guys...I am buying the intel i3 2100,motherboard and ram for $60
> but i am getting the gtx 260 seperate



GTX 260 is a pretty old card so I'm guessing it's second hand? Probably better used cards available at the same price.



IAMSAM said:


> Soo....Currently i have an amd athlon 64 3800+ single core at 2.4 ghz and i want to upgrade.So is this a good upgrade:
> Intel core i3-2100 3.1 ghz
> 2gb ddr3 ram
> gtx 260 graphics card...
> ...



Its a huge upgrade.  What motherboard do you have. It might be most cost effective sticking in a used Phenom II X4 if possible.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Aug 17, 2013)

What's your final upgrade this or that?


----------



## red_stapler (Aug 17, 2013)

2100s sell for $60 by themselves so that's a great deal!


----------



## IAMSAM (Aug 17, 2013)

the amd cpu is final


----------



## Frick (Aug 17, 2013)

IAMSAM said:


> the amd cpu is final



Why? The i3 is faster.


----------



## LagunaX (Aug 17, 2013)

i3-2100 compares similar to a q9650 in benchmarks.


----------



## shovenose (Aug 18, 2013)

IAMSAM said:


> the amd cpu is final



Why? AMD II X3 is shit!
Got 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1600, MSI MicroATX motherboard, i3-2100, I'll sell it to you for a good price


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 18, 2013)

IAMSAM said:


> the amd cpu is final



huh? Unless someone handed it to you I don't follow the reasoning.  $60 for a motherboard + i3-2100 combo is super sweet.


----------



## hat (Aug 18, 2013)

You're better off with the i3... but, it's your money, I can't tell you how to spend it, only suggest.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 18, 2013)

hat said:


> You're better off with the i3... but, it's your money, I can't tell you how to spend it, only suggest.



its not bout brand or like that
so far intel has nice value of performance per watt than amd at the same level
i just plan to get any intel base for next build but i dunno when its
but its your choice, even each processor has their own pros and cons


----------



## manofthem (Aug 18, 2013)

I rock the i3 2100 in my secondary rig, and it's mighty beastly for sure.  Sure wouldn't take the AMD x3 over it.  I paid like $60 for it alone, and I thought that was a decent deal, let alone including mobo and RAM.....


----------

